# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  First timer with scooter

## McLaren

Hi all, my wife and I will be visiting Treasure Beach the first time at the beginning of May for 3 days.   We, have been visiting the island for 25+ years and excited to be in TB.  Im going to rent a scooter and wondering if their might be some suggestions?  I did a little research with out a lot of luck.  I own and am familiar with riding a scooter in Negril.  We will be arriving from Negril and I have no intention of riding mine to TB.  Not sure how many options are out there.  I'm just looking for an automatic that can accommodate 2.  I'm guessing I should be able to find something for $100us or under for the 3 days.  I'm renting an Airbnb cottage and it was mentioned that the the caretaker could help in that department, but I just thought I might be able to get something lined up for us upon our arrival. (I'm a bit spoiled...lol)  Any and all knowledge  that you might like to pass along would be grateful.

----------


## Rumghoul

I know Smurf (Kevin) used to rent them and I believe he still does.  I can try to get you his number if you want.  There was also a place in calabash (across from Frenchman's Reef I believe) that was renting scooters this year.  Or you can wait until you get there and ask the caretaker to arrange for scooter rental.  A lot of things in treasure beach are done through the staff at your rental - everyone knows someone who will get you what you are looking for.

I also just found Man Made Mopeds listed in Trip Advisor - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...h_Jamaica.html - this could be the place I saw.

----------


## ohliz

I rent from Kevin/Smurf every time. He will make a deal for 3 days or more that would be right at your budget I think - $35/day but 40 if you only take 1-2 days and perhaps somewhat seasonal.  He has several very new bikes - of the 3 of us 2 got those and one got one of the older ones (which I have actually had on previous trips).  They are 150s, I think?  I'd ask for one of the new ones, specifically. They will deliver to you and pick up too, included in price. This is a tour, you can see rental price listed at the end: http://treasuretoursjamaica.com/tour...scooter-tours/

Yellow is older one, burgundy are newer:





Besides riding around TB to the various beaches (including Great Bay), it's also a nice ride up to Lover's Leap. Lots of signs now that Jake's took it over (and google maps works great too, if you don't have a local sim you can download for offline use).

----------


## McLaren

Thanks Rumgouhl and Ohliz for the info.  Those were the 2 places I was able to get a bit of info on.   Thanks for the pics.  The number I found for smufs is 876-965-0126.  I also found a number for Madman.  I have to hook up with our care taker a week before our arrival in TB and will try and make arrangements then.  I'm guessing that's plenty of time to get the ball rolling.  I know It probably appears I'm over thinking a bit, but just wanted to be able to have transportation waiting for me as we're only in TB for 3 days and would like to hit the ground running.  A lot of new things for us to check out.  Again, 'big ups' for sharing, very much appreciated.   Kelly

----------

